# pissed off mood got me thinking



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well i just woke up in a pissed off mood. its one of those days that every single thing annoys you and puts you into a more pissed off mood.
i dont like days like this, tho i havent had one in a while.
what do you guys do to get out of your bad mood?
woosaaa doesnt help either lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well i just realize i am the master of my own emotions and if i reealy want to be in a good mood i make it happen or at least fake it till i make it.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I try to snuggle with my 1 yr old boy because he really likes to snuggle. Gets me in a better mood for the moment. Usually I am pissed off till I go to bed and I wake in the morning better or I am still pissed off 9 times out of 10 I am better. Go to bed early and wake up late LOL.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I try to snuggle with my 1 yr old boy because he really likes to snuggle. Gets me in a better mood for the moment. Usually I am pissed off till I go to bed and I wake in the morning better or I am still pissed off 9 times out of 10 I am better. Go to bed early and wake up late LOL.


good answer!!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Last time I was on one of those moods I put my neighbor in the hospital. Did a little more then 3 months of a 6 month sentence so I would suggest you try something else.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I try to snuggle with my 1 yr old boy because he really likes to snuggle. Gets me in a better mood for the moment. Usually I am pissed off till I go to bed and I wake in the morning better or I am still pissed off 9 times out of 10 I am better. Go to bed early and wake up late LOL.


thats adorable man.

i used to go to bed in a pissed off mood and wake up in a pissed off mood too.
but lately thing have been getting better in my life so it hasnt been an issue. my bad moods seem to be present under stressful times when i have lots of anxiety.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

you know what I have found that works for me. When you figure out that life is hard, and you trust in God to bring you through whatever it is in your life that is tough then life is not so hard. Works for me it will work for you.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> well i just woke up in a pissed off mood. its one of those days that every single thing annoys you and puts you into a more pissed off mood.
> i dont like days like this, tho i havent had one in a while.
> what do you guys do to get out of your bad mood?
> woosaaa doesnt help either lol


Alcohol. :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Of course that can also get you into trouble.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> you know what I have found that works for me. When you figure out that life is hard, and you trust in God to bring you through whatever it is in your life that is tough then life is not so hard. Works for me it will work for you.


Well said brother. "&#8230;casting all your care upon Him, for He cares for you."

-I Peter 5:7


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> you know what I have found that works for me. When you figure out that life is hard, and you trust in God to bring you through whatever it is in your life that is tough then life is not so hard. Works for me it will work for you.


yeah i tried that for a couple months, maybe it was the church or maybe it was the timing or maybe it was the poeple i was around, but it got 123 times harder when i did.
i've been thinking about going to my church that i went to as a kid, but havent yet :/

it was a test i failed.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo, 

What denomination was it? There are many good churches out there, it just takes a little searching sometimes.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Nizmo,
> 
> What denomination was it? There are many good churches out there, it just takes a little searching sometimes.


it was a small local non-denominational church


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

God often gives us struggle,suffering,etc to give us a deep joy and satifaction.


If you always get what you want you will never be happy. The more we have the more we want. If you have a set back now and then you cherish those times that sre not set backs more than if you didn't have those set backs.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> it was a small local non-denominational church


Cool! Ours is also non-denominational although it is not small as each service is around 400


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> God often gives us struggle,suffering,etc to give us a deep joy and satifaction.
> 
> If you always get what you want you will never be happy. The more we have the more we want. If you have a set back now and then you cherish those times that sre not set backs more than if you didn't have those set backs.


You are wise beyond your years my brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> God often gives us struggle,suffering,etc to give us a deep joy and satifaction.
> 
> If you always get what you want you will never be happy. The more we have the more we want. If you have a set back now and then you cherish those times that sre not set backs more than if you didn't have those set backs.


very true!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Cool! Ours is also non-denominational although it is not small as each service is around 400


my church i went to as a kid has been growing bigger and bigger, which is a reason why i dont really want to attend. they have now expanded to about 5 different locations.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> You are wise beyond your years my brother. :thumbsup:


Well I have had my share of set backs LOL Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i usually go outside and hit the bag a few times or go excercise! that always works ...it's a proven fact that it makes you happy, when you excercise you realease endorphins..
just always remember the three 'E's' when you get grumpy. Excercise,Endorphins, Ephoria!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

i would OOF!!!!! (hawaiian slang for s*x) bahahaha. i hope this is appropriate


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> i usually go outside and hit the bag a few times or go excercise! that always works ...it's a proven fact that it makes you happy, when you excercise you realease endorphins..
> just always remember the three 'E's' when you get grumpy. Excercise,Endorphins, Ephoria!


Hit the bag a few times? Are you a boxer or martial artist chic4pits?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Hit the bag a few times? Are you a boxer or martial artist chic4pits?


I think she's just a Kick @$$ mom!!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I think she's just a Kick @$$ mom!!!


The reason I asked is because there was another woman on another forum.....let's just leave it at that. :rofl:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

usually when i take nismo out to play fetch or something he doesnt give the ball back or he decides he just wants to be jerk. but i just took him out to play for 2 hours and he was PERFECT. i couldnt have imagined him being more well behaved. so that got me out of my bad mood.
im stoked at how well he did i cannot believe it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

When I'm in a bad mood I just let myself be mad. Some days you wake up that way. It's just one of the emotions that we as humans feel. You have to experience them all at some point. Let your body feel what it wants. It will pass.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Shopping!!!


----------

